# Medidor de ángulo de fase



## enigma_myvs (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola que tal a todos. Soy nueva como pueden observar. Bueno estoy trabajando en un proyecto el cual trata de medir el ángulo de desfase que hay entre la corriente y el voltaje, saben no, cuando hay cargas inductivas esto suele suceder, bueno el hecho es que tengo como procesar la señal con la suficiente precisión como para que sea muy aproximado al valor real, esto lo haré a través de un pic, ya sea el 16F877A ó el 18F4550. Mi problema está en hacer la medición por la parte análogica, es decir, medir el desfasaje cuando lo tome de la red y de allí pasarlo al pic. Bueno si alguien me puede ayudar con esto o puede facilitarme páginas o documentos con respecto a este tema se los agradeceria. Muchas Gracias.

Atte: Enigma. La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Aqui algo:
http://www.unne.edu.ar/Web/cyt/cyt/2002/07-Tecnologicas/T-043.pdf


http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/ADE7756.pdf

Si quieres ideas Locas tengo una para un medidor de desfasaje I/V
Si la quieres avisa


----------



## enigma_myvs (Oct 6, 2007)

Hola como estás. gracias por tu material.

Si vale, cualquier cosa que me pueda orientar para este proyecto me servirá. así sea ideas locas como tu dices. jejejejejeje


Cualquier otro material que me puedan facilitar estoy a la orden. lo pueden enviar njo hay limites!  


Atte: Enigma. La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2007)

Idea loca (Patente pendiente):
1) Generas una tension diente de sierra sincronizado con la tension alterna (Cada semiciclo)
2) Con un transformador amperometrico generas una tension proporcional al consumo electrico
3) Aplicas ambas tensiones a un comparador, la rampa y la proveniente del transformador. 

La tension instantanea del diente de sierra sera proporcional al desfasaje a mayor desfasaje mayor la tension del diente de sierra.

4) Al activarce el comparador envias la tension de la rampa mediante un switch electronico a un sistema de sample & hold.
5) Con conversor AD lees la tension almacenada en S&H.

Dios y amperios mediante consigues una tension proporcional al desfasaje sin desfasaje o sin consumo sera cero (Inicio de la rampa).

Si te llega funcionar quiero la patente.

Saludos


----------



## enigma_myvs (Oct 6, 2007)

Bueno entre otros casos, trabajaré ese. es buena idea lo que das, dejame trabajarlo haber si funciona tu idea loca. jejejejejeje


Cualquier otro aporte es aceptable.


Atte: Enigma. La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 7, 2007)

se me ocurre que podiras ingresar una señal a un conversor ADC del micro y la otra señal a otro conversor ADC. y programar el micro con un algoritmo que detecte el maximo pico de una señal y detecte el max pico tambien de la otra señal , esa diferencia en tiempo la calcula el micro con un timer que se dispare cada vez que se active la primera señal que llegue a su punto maximo.

algo asi.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 7, 2007)

Algo complicado. 

Lo que no varía es la frecuencia ¿Verdad? 

Detectado el paso por cero es sencillo. Ahora, como dice Elchavo, hay que ver el tiempo que tarda entre la tensión y la Intensida. Bien calculado (algoritmo) puedes saber si es inductiva o capacitiva.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mira el tema de los PLL es la forma mas sencilla como el cd4046
javascriptpenreq('http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/400/109068_DS.pdf')

Con solo este integrado y un voltimetro lo apañas.

Acondicionamiento:

Para la tension utilizas o la misma fuente de alimentacion, sacando un cable del transformador a traves de un condensador.
Utilizando un optoacoplador.
Esa señal la aplicas a un comparador con una minima histeresis, tan simple como añadiendo una resistencia de 1M.


La corriente ya es mas peliaguda, pero en fin, coges un toroide de ferrita y en un lado bobinas unas 10 vueltas de hilo de cobre esmaltado y en el otro extremo las que te quepan o sea 20 o mas.
En el lado de pocas espiras circulara la corriente a sensar.
En el lado de mas vueltas es donde medir la tension, es recomendable añadirle una resistencia de unos 10k p menis para amortiguar fluctuaciones y ademas dos diodos zener en antiparalelo de unos 3.3V o similar como proteccion contra cortocircuitos.

Despues el tipico comparador.


Te recomiendo utilizar un lt84 o similar como comparador, a ver si me salen los numeros:

LT084= 4 operacionales
2 como comparadores
1 como tierra ficticia si es necesario
1 como amplificador/buffer.


El 4046 tiene 2 pll uno con una puerta XOr y otro con biestable, mejor utilizar el de biestable.


Es posible diseñarlo para que de tensiones positivas o negativas segun adelante o retrase.


Con el pic es muy facil hacerlo con extremada precision, solo debes utilizar  los dos CCP.



O sea la gracia del proyecto es la adaptacion entre la red electrica y la electronica de medida.


----------



## enigma_myvs (Oct 7, 2007)

Si, la parte de llevar la señal al micro es facil y procesarla también. pero recoger la señal de la linea principal y adaptarla al micro para medir el ángulo entre ellas, es lo peluo. se puede realizar con un transformador reductor, pero no se todavia. estóy dudosa.

Atte: Enigma. La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2007)

Sin querer te encontre esto, es analogico pero facilmente se podra adaptar

http://www1.unne.edu.ar/cyt/2002/07-Tecnologicas/T-042.pdf


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 7, 2007)

Si habria una forma de medir la potencia activa y reactiva, el cos fi se sacaria muy facilmente, eso si no me pregunte como, pero se que se hace, se los dejo a ust que tienen mas conocimientos de electronica =)

Básicamente fijence el funcionamiento de un cofimetro.


Espero a ver ayudado en algo, pero veo que el tema ya lo tiene bastante cocinado. =)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Fogonazo a puesto medio dedo en la llaga, justo lo que te comentaba para el tema de la tension.

Fijate en la figura 2 del PDF y la resistencia R14 y el comparado eso es para la tension. No es necesario un transformador doble, porque trabajamos con operacionesles en configuracion comparador.
Puedes utilizar un lm311.

Te recomiendo una ligera histeresis para evitar rafagas de conmutacion en el comparador.



El circuito para la corriente no es valido porque esta en contacto con la tension de red.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Esta es una opcion a titulo de ejemplo, la interesada del post ya tiene un panorama muy amplio de opciones.

Transformador: Cierto, no es indispensable punto medio

A mi tampoco me gusto la medicion directa de corriente (Sin aislar de la linea) con lo facil que seria confeccionar un transformador amperometrico

Si me gusto el FF que muestra si la carga es cap. o inductiva (Ingenioso)

SAludos


----------

